# probuilt tools sewer camera



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Anybody have any feed back on pro built sewer camera ?

http://probuilttools.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=132


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Anybody have any feed back on pro built sewer camera ?
> 
> http://probuilttools.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=132


Not worth the money.

Read the reviews for South Coast Equipment, Sewer Equipment Company of Nevada, Phase One Technologies and Pro-Built.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Not worth the money.
> 
> Read the reviews for South Coast Equipment, Sewer Equipment Company of Nevada, Phase One Technologies and Pro-Built.
> 
> Mark


Mark is spot on...

It's the same junk camera with 4 different names to hide the tale of woe for those who got taken with their scam...

If you are on a shoestring budget Vu-Rite & EasyCam are okay and will work well enough to get you by...

But you'd be a whole lot better just saving your money and getting a Ridgid See-Snake...


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

It honestly looks like easy cam gets thier cameras from these guys and relabels and recolors it and slaps a $6k sticker on it......


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> It honestly looks like easy cam gets thier cameras from these guys and relabels and recolors it and slaps a $6k sticker on it......


No easy cams are different than these.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I was in the exact same boat as you BOBBYTUCSON! I was gonna buy a pro built unit to get me by, but after all the reviews and advice from all on this forum I held off. Then after a trip to a pawn shop I saw a pro built unit for $1,300.00 and went to turn in on and wiggle the camera head and the screen kept flickering in and out and the thing looked like it had never been in a sewer. So I said NOPE! iwent with a RIDGID seesnake mini and cs6 monitor. I like the confidence in quality that says "hey! This things gonna turn on and work for years to come!"


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There are two choices.....

Save your money and buy Rigid.

-OR-

Spend money on something else, then save your money and buy Rigid.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I have heard good things about vu rite. Probuilt and the whole south coast equipment or what ever name they are using now. IS PURE SCAM JUNK


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Been there, done that with VuRite. The wanting was better than the having.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> There are two choices.....
> 
> Save your money and buy Rigid.
> 
> ...


Just like gear junkies tag line..."buy cheap...but twice!"


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I wish I had been a member on here before I bought my camera. Mytana makes a nice unit but damn does it break a lot. 

I'll pull the trigger on a rigid soon


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Our owner bought one and has had nothing but trouble. He would never admit it though lol.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Absolutely stay away from Pro Built or whatever other name they go by. Bought a camera from them years ago and had a terrible getting it from them. Threatened them I would fly out to Calif and show up in their office and it wouldn't be pretty to finally get what I paid for. When it did show up it was junk, exactly what I paid for.

Success is moving from failure to failure without loosing enthusiasm.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok so ill be avoiding this crap lol. Ridgid or easy cam. Im reading easy can is pretty good stuff especially its user serviceable.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Ok so ill be avoiding this crap lol. Ridgid or easy cam. Im reading easy can is pretty good stuff especially its user serviceable.


If yur openly leaving yur options to Ridgid or Easy Cam...absolutely go with Ridgid. There are a few members on this forum that used to post regularly who bought the easy cam and said it was anything but Easy to repair and were not exactly happy. Ridgid's HQ software features put the entire system in a league of its own. The reports you can generate to send to your customers is hands down the best feature.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

And Ridgids durability is second to none. Easy Cam's claim of being easy to fix is a red flag. I don't want to buy something that I may need to fix.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sam Peng said:


> probuilt is too expensive, I am a chinese sewer camera manufcture ,hope we could help u, send email to me to get the quotation


Hey Sam, If you can make camera just like this, have your sells department call me. I'll buy 2...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Sam Peng said:


> What you attached is RIDGID tool, what they have is software anlysied ,but for the inspection function, we are the same, we also have one year quality guarantee. our smallest camera with self-levelling function is 29mm diameter. and the price is just $320.what about RIDGID?


Send me one and I'd be happy to do an unbiased comparison.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sam Peng said:


> What you attached is RIDGID tool, what they have is software anlysied ,but for the inspection function, we are the same, we also have one year quality guarantee. our smallest camera with self-levelling function is 29mm diameter. and the price is just $320.what about RIDGID?


Right! but what do you have for software so that I can make a report on the inspection?


----------

